# RB30 Block



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi people, am after a RB30 Block must come with crank, can anyone help thanks!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Speak to the Australians. More chance of getting one.


----------



## Gav.Diamond (Jul 26, 2003)

Mark at MGT has a fully built RIPS 3.2 for sale


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Gav.Diamond said:


> Mark at MGT has a fully built RIPS 3.2 for sale


They do but it’s alot more than just a simple block. Lol


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

GTRNICK said:


> Speak to the Australians. More chance of getting one.


How do I get hold of the Australians?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Bigman said:


> How do I get hold of the Australians?


Join here 
https://www.sau.com.au/forums/


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Join here
> https://www.sau.com.au/forums/


Or give rips a call.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I have got a block, crank new forged pistons and adaptor plate Immay sell for the right offer


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

GTRNICK said:


> Or give rips a call.



Cheers mate! ***128077;


----------



## Bigman (Apr 8, 2010)

David said:


> I have got a block, crank new forged pistons and adaptor plate Immay sell for the right offer


PM sent


----------

